# Male actor has a Daughter who is an actress?



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2022)

My husband has been driving me crazy for 3 days asking me this question. The only ones I could think of were Jane Fonda and Henry Fonda and Elizabeth Montgomery and Robert Montgomery.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2022)

Show him this long list   >>> https://www.imdb.com/list/ls000395238/ 

a few on that list:
Frank & Nancy  Sinatra
Jon  Voight &  Angelina  Jolie
Vincente  &  Liza  Minnelli


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2022)

Australian actors and father and daughter John and Samantha Noble; looks like she hasn't had any movie or tv roles since 2012; he was in the _Fringe _tv series and _The Lord of the Rings_ movie.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2022)

Also, although he now just directs, Ron and Bryce Howard.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2022)

John Mills ...and Hayley and Juliet Mills 

Michael Redgrave- Vanessa , & Lynn Redgrave 

Tony Curtis - Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2022)

Bruce Dern and Laura Dern


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 4, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> Show him this long list   >>> https://www.imdb.com/list/ls000395238/
> 
> a few on that list:
> Frank & Nancy  Sinatra
> ...


Thank you @Bonnie.You solved my problem, It was John Voight and Angelina Jolie!


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 4, 2022)

Just a guess,  but it seems like just  about every famous male/female  actor that has a grown daughter or son,  wants to follow in their parents  footsteps  ....lol

They   love those bright lights!


----------

